# Dikhololo mystery



## bmilne (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,

My weeks from Dikhololo have been deposited with RCI and are ready to use.
They are EXACTLY the same weeks I had last year (mid July).

Last year they traded great...this year so far is VERY disappointing.  Anyone else experiencing this?

Thanks in advance for any responses....Bruce


----------



## jancpa (Apr 12, 2007)

Dottie in entry #23 of the "2008 Dikhololo Weeks" thread said week 28 was a dynamite trader last year but the same week is the pits this year.


----------



## Dottie (Apr 12, 2007)

that is right Bruce.  I wrote a note yesterday to rci inquiring about it but am not optimistic about a meaningful response.  Others have said that their Dik week this year is trading better than last.  I don't get it.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 12, 2007)

Any time you own floating weeks and the resort chooses what to deposit, you are at their mercy.

I wonder if they have given RCI a lot more week 28's for 2008 than they did in 2007, skewing supply factors in the supply/demand equation.

On the other hand, they may well have given RCI less of something else, thus increasing trade power.


----------



## Iowa Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

*My 2008 also has less power*

I was given the following 7/14/06 , 4/20/07 and now a 3/14/08 week. It seems that the 08 week pulls fewer resorts than both the 06 and the 07.
Thanks, Rod


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 19, 2007)

Iowa Rod said:


> I was given the following 7/14/06 , 4/20/07 and now a 3/14/08 week. It seems that the 08 week pulls fewer resorts than both the 06 and the 07.
> Thanks, Rod



I was just given a 3/14/08 week too and like yours it does not seem to pull much. I'm just going to put into Points for Deposit and get the 53,500 points that it will bring.

Dave


----------



## bmilne (Apr 25, 2007)

*Answer from RCI*

I wrote to RCI trying to find out why four Dikhololo weeks, each with the same start date as the previous year, and each deposited at exactly the same time of the year, are trading so differently.

I received a response from a "Customer Service Specialist" (there's an oxymoron) which, said, and I quote directly....

"Your decision to purchase vacation time should be based primarily upon 
the benefits to be gained from the use and enjoyment of that vacation 
ownership.  It should not be based upon the anticipated benefits of the 
RCI Exchange Program."

He went on spit out the standard spiel re: demand, etc., and it was obvious he didn't really read my inquiry.

I pointed out that most American Dik owners don't intend to visit South Africa and that the ONLY reason they purchased there was to reap the benefits of the RCI exchange program.

The arrogance of these people is unbelievable.  I'll stick around for another year, and if there is no improvement, I'm bailing.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 28, 2007)

Too bad Bootleg isn't still around.  Then we could get a straight answer on this.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 3/14/08 week which just got a great trade which I can't post here- anyone who would like to know pm me.
Anita


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 28, 2007)

My Dik weeks are not doing as well. I can pull things with another SA and when I try to use Dik for the trade - it does not have the power. Very sad. It used to be so good! :annoyed:


----------



## Dottie (May 7, 2007)

I contacted feedback at RCI a couple of weeks ago to ask about the drastic change.  The response was that they would look into it and get back to me in a few days.  I guess 2 weeks is not enought few days.  Ho hum.


----------



## History Horn (May 11, 2007)

bmilne said:


> I wrote to RCI trying to find out why four Dikhololo weeks, each with the same start date as the previous year, and each deposited at exactly the same time of the year, are trading so differently.
> 
> I received a response from a "Customer Service Specialist" (there's an oxymoron) which, said, and I quote directly....
> 
> ...




That response is almost screaming out...."Don't Use Us (RCI)!"  "We Screw You On Trade Power"

If he's advocating you utilize the resort yourself rather than depositing for exchange, then doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of an exchange system?  He's almost saying that you should expect to get screwed and have inconsistencies when you use RCI?  How long before the whole thing collapses as people begin to figure this stuff out?


----------



## ttt (May 11, 2007)

*The real answer is......*

When the South African Timeshare Market Was Booming, RCI was getting alot of new accounts and business because they artificially credited great trading power to ALL South African Weeks. They did this because RCI was "compensated" by the developers in South Africa to do so. RCI SA was not "on-line" so assigned trading power was entered "manually". After the "gold rush" in South African timeshares ended & the "compensation" eroded, RCI brought RCI SA "online" and now trade power is determined by the usual unknowns, rather then being artificially inflated.


----------

